

Biologists on the Verge of Creating New Form of Life - catone
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/09/biologists-on-t.html?npu=1&mbid=yhp

======
helveticaman
Babies?

[http://www.gnxp.com/blog/2007/04/intercourse-and-
intelligenc...](http://www.gnxp.com/blog/2007/04/intercourse-and-
intelligence.php)

